# ,
,   , ,    !   !     -,       ,     ,     ,       ?   ??

----------


## BorisG

?

----------

2-

----------

,   . ,       2-

----------


## BorisG

> ,


      .    . 
     .

----------

.     , !

----------


## BorisG

> .     ,


       .      .  . 
 .   ,  ,  ,  ,     .    .

----------

?  !

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 .

----------

> .


...    ,       ...

      ?

 - .    0,25         226          (   ),        -   -  -      ,     - =!!!    )))


      ..)))

   ...

----------

- -           .  ,  ,     ? .

----------


## BorisG

> - -           .


    . 
   ,  .    .

----------


## Nephila

> ...    ,       ...
> 
>       ?
> 
>  - .    0,25         226          (   ),        -   -  -      ,     - =!!!    )))
> 
> 
>       ..)))


    ,     ?!

----------


## BorisG

> ,


    ?   ,  . 
       ,     .
       .

----------


## BorisG

> -  -      ...


 ,   . 
       ,  ,      . 
      .

----------


## Nephila

...     :Embarrassment:

----------


## skit50

,    ,, ?    .

----------


## Nephila

*skit50*,    *BorisG*  ...    -!

----------


## topalov

> ,    ,, ?


   .    .,         .
        , :
   12.04.2010 N 61- "   " ( 10 " ")
    22.12.2011 N 1081 "   "
    14.12.2005 N 785 "    "
   ..



> *,    * .


      : ", ".    -        ,      :Smilie: ,  .

----------


## topalov

.  ,    , .    .



> , ,    !   !


      ,    .  (  )?   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ..


    . ,     , ** .    ,   ,   . 




> -        ,     ,  .


 ,  . 
    -    -          . 
,             -   .      ""   .  ""   -    . 
       .       .      .    




> ,    .  (  )?


     .      ,     .
     .
    -   .   . 
  ,         .    100%   .      .

----------


## topalov

> . ,     ,   .    ,   ,   .


 **,   **.  , ?      .

----------


## skit50

(    )-.    ,         .       (       )

----------


## skit50

> *skit50*,    *BorisG*  ...    -!

----------


## topalov

" "    ,    .
     . :Smilie:   ,  ....

----------


## buhsgalter

> ,   , ,    !   !     -,       ,     ,     ,       ?   ??


   2-     ,  - .

-       -    ( 8-),          .   , ,  ,   ,  - ,    .

        (. 0504042)   (. 0504043)     ,   .

----------

> ?   ,  . 
>        ,     .
>        .


 58.   
1.       ,     ,  ,   ,  ,          ,  ,     ,    .

    ?    ""...

----------


## Heleniya

.-,    .   ,    .          .     .         .

----------

, ,  ,       -,      ,  ,     ,  ,   .

----------


## 0410

> .-,    .   ,    .          .     .         .


    ?
:    ,  , , ,  .
    . (   ) ?

----------


## Nephila

> , ,  ,       -,      ,  ,     ,  ,   .


     ...       ,    ....

----------


## iwals

> ...       ,    ....


   ,    ( ,)...     ...
  ,   ,  ,..  .,    ...

----------

> ?
> :    ,  , , ,  .
>     . (   ) ?


   ?????

,

----------


## 1982

, .       .   .         .    . , ,    ?         .   :
1.        ,    .
2.      ,  
3.      -3
 ...     ?

----------

> , .       .   .         .    . , ,    ?         .   :
> 1.        ,    .
> 2.      ,  
> 3.      -3
>  ...     ?



     .       .

----------

,            .          .       ?

----------



----------


## topalov

> ...     ?


        .        ,    .     ..

----------

> ?????
> 
> ,


   -

----------

> -



  .,     ,    .
     105.31
   105,36  101,36 (   )
     ,   105.36

----------

> .,     ,    .
>      105.31
>    105,36  101,36 (   )
>      ,   105.36


     -105.31 (     )

----------


## Rat_1972

> .    .


 -    ?

----------


## Zv

!
 ( )  .         . 
   ?    ?     8-?         .?

----------

